
Snipper – Save your code snippets and notes - teologov
https://snipper.app
======
erdaniels
I would want to try this out but $8.99 and not some kind of free version makes
it really hard to encourage me to use this. Have you thought of a free version
that possibly: * limits the amount of snippets * limits certain languages *
limits storage sources

~~~
teologov
@erdaniels, yes. There will be a separate release outside the App Store, with
the free one week trial. I am working on it at the moment.

